# Fotos zu Skizzen/Comics, aber wie?



## madeofsteel (4. September 2001)

Hi Leute,
ich würde gern Fotos in coole Skizzen und bunte Comics umwandeln.
Kann mir jemand ein paar Tips geben??
Danke im Voraus.
MFG


----------



## MrBarcode (4. September 2001)

mit der hand zeichnen vielleicht


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (4. September 2001)

*für sowas gibt's dufte Filter*

Also,
ich hab' mal ein bisschen rumprobiert und 2 ganz passble Varianten zurechtgebastelt.

Hier erstmal das Original ...


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (4. September 2001)

*Pulp Comic*

So,

meine erste Variante erinnert an die Pulp Comics aus den 40er Jahren. Grobe Farbflächen und allgemein schmutzig, was auch an dem damals verwendeten, sehr minderwertigen Papier lag (daher der Name).

Das Bild besteht aus 2 Ebenen. Die untere wurde durch Bild->Einstellen->Tontrennung und danach leichtes Weichzeichen erzeugt. Darüber liegt eine Ebene, auf die ich den Zeichenfilter "Fotokopie" angewand und den Ebenenmodus dann auf "Multiplizieren" gestellt habe.


----------



## HammerHe@rt (4. September 2001)

*also*

Hut ab Onkel Jürgen
frag mich immer wie man auf sowas kommt ^^

grats das erste sieht schonmal sehr gut aus...

jetzt bitte die 2.Variante im Mircomania Style  

mfG
Hammerhe@rt

PS: da gibs ja richtig neue Perspektiven fürs digitale Familenurlaubsbilderarchiv ^^  .... mit Sprechblasen und so


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (4. September 2001)

*Rasterdruck*

Sooo,

(frisch zurück ausser Mittagspause) nun die zweite Variante:
Diesmal hab' ich das Bild erstmal stark vergrößert (auf 300 Prozent) und dann "Vergröberungsfilter"->"Farbraster" mit der kleinstmöglichen Einstellung angewendet. Darüber liegt eine Ebene, die ich erstmal mit "Bild"->"Einstellen"->"Sättigung verringern" in ein Graustufenbild verwandelt habe. Den Modus wieder auf "Multiplizieren" gestellt, hab' ich auf diese Ebene die vorher schon erwähnte "Tontrennung" angewendet und an der Ebenendeckkraft gespielt, bis ich zufrieden war.
Das Bildchen hier ist dann wieder auf 30% verkleinert. Es sieht aber auch in groß ganz gut aus, finde ich.
Diese Variante erinnert an die Meisterwerke des Pop-Art-Künstlers Roy Liechtenstein, der in den wilden 60ern mit seinen gigantischen Vergrößerungen grobgerasterter Comic-Motive in die Kunstgeschichte einging.


----------



## andy (5. September 2001)

*meinst du so was?*

ich hab das bild genommen und in eine neue ebene kopiert. anschliessend unter filter mit "aquarell" "details" 14 und den rest 0 bearbeitet. danach auf der unteren ebene das selbe bild mit "papier-collage", "stufe" 5, "umsetzungsgenauigkeit" 3 
dann auf der oberen ebene die ebenendeckkraft auf 73%  
gruss
andy


----------



## madeofsteel (23. September 2001)

Wollt mich nur mal für die tollen Tips bedanken, haben alle wunderbar geklappt und mir sehr weiter geholfen.


----------



## Flame (23. September 2001)

*onkel jürgen*

wie kommt man nur auf sowas? *g*

das hat mich gerade inspiriert mal 60er jahre style in meine site einzuführen.

da sind einem ja soooo viele möglichkeiten gegeben. 

da kann man auch werbeschilder selber machen. die hatten ja damals auch den look.

cya ich werd das mal checken.


----------



## Cool251 (24. September 2001)

Mir gefallen von Skizzen / Comix die zweitonzeichungen recht gut. Deshalb habe ich das Bild einfach mit STRG-M so nachbearbeitet, daß die Linie von links nach rechts bis zur Mitte ganz am unteren Ende verläuft, dann sprungartig auf die obere Seite wechselt und dort bis ganz rechts weiterläuft.
Dann hast du ein Bild, daß nur noch aus den Grundfarben besteht.
Mit Filter->sketch-> torn edges bekommst du dann noch das farbige weg und bist beim Schwazweiß-Konturenbild.


----------



## Cool251 (24. September 2001)

*Doodling*

Ich hab mal versucht, ein Bild zu machen, das so aussieht, als hätte man den Herrn mal so schnell von den Konturlinien "hingeschmiert", also eine Art Comiczeichnung, die noch nicht koloriert ist.

Dazu einfach mit STRG-M die Linie bis zur Mitte und dann steil nach oben (vgl. letzter Eintrag), dann eine neue Ebene Erstellen und leer lassen. Von der unteren Ebene mit Color Range eine der Farbflächen wählen. Mit Select-Modify-Border markierst du dann nur noch den Rand der Farbfläche. Wechsle in die leere (die Linien-) Ebene und fülle mit Schwarz die Markierung (Opacity 100%, kein Anti-Aliasing).
Das machst du mit allen Farbflächen, ausser einer, weil die ja sowieso schon von den anderen umrahmt ist.

GL & HF

Cool


----------



## Feuerkopf (24. September 2001)

noch 'ne variante:

ebene kopieren. auf die neue ebene Kunstfilter-Farbpapier-collage anwenden, danach Tontrennung und Kantenbetonung. Ebene auf multiplizieren stellen. ebene wieder kopieren. In der neuen ebene kanalmixer anwenden (monochrom). ebenenmodus: aufhellen. mit den werten mußt du ein bischen rumprobieren (je nach Bild)


----------



## Shiivva (25. September 2001)

*hab mich auch mal drangesetzt...*

Ich glaub ich habs komplizierter gemacht, als nötig, aber dafür finde ich, sieht es "realistisch" gezeichnet aus...


----------



## Shiivva (26. September 2001)

*hey, das macht Spass *

Original:







Sketched:






LG,
Shiivva

/edit: Wegen Nachfrage Hier ein Tutorial dazu.


----------



## MrBarcode (26. September 2001)

Bild als Gif mit wenigen Farben abspeichern, wieder in PS laden kopieren und übers original legen, dann mit den Ebeneneffekten herumprobieren.


----------



## LuPuZ (11. Dezember 2001)

das sieht teilweise echt gut aus. ein effekt errinnerte mich glatt an die comics im Spiel Max payne. jetzt weiss ich endlich wie die die gemacht haben, thx *G*


----------



## ComicBookGuy (2. Juni 2004)

Also ich mach so ne art Comiceffekt immer so:

erst
Filter/ Kunstfilter/ Tontrennung& Kantenbetonung
(die richtigen werte hängen imemr von den Fotos ab... aber 10|4|3 geht oft)

dann
Filter/störungsfilter/ Helligkeit interpolieren  (mit einem Wert zw. 1+3)

und dann
Filter/ Kunstfilter/ Farbpapier Collage (mit 7|3|3 zB)


Das funktioniert am besten (vielleicht auch *nur* ) mit sehr großen Bildern, welche auch nicht unscharf sein sollten damit die Kanten richtig erkannt werden.






Das hier hab ich zB vorher 50fach vergrößert und dann in etwa das gemacht, was ich hier getippt habe (wobei sich dieses Bild eigentlich auch nicht ganz so toll eignet)

Manchmal bietet es sich auch an mit "Auswahl/ Farbbereiche auswählen/Tiefen" vor dem "Helligkeit interpolieren" die Linien und dunklen Stellen zu markieren und dann auf eine eigene Ebene zu packen um die Linien getrennt von der "Fülung" zu bearbeiten... danach dann einfach wieder auf eine und "Farbpapier Collage"

Damit lassen sich dann auch einige Effekte in Richtung "Waking Life" (toller Experimental Film" erreichen.


----------



## Roaster (2. Juni 2004)

2 Ebenen:

Obere Ebene:
Tonwertkorrektur - 2 x Kanten glätten  - Farbpapier Collage

Untere Ebene:
Nur Farbpapiercollage

Danach selektiv Bereiche aus der oberen Ebene gelöscht.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Senfdose (2. Juni 2004)

Boa hat der arme Kerl Ebola oder einen Uran verseuchten Kuli in der Hand


----------



## Funball (2. Juni 2004)

Also das Bild von ComicBookGuy finde ich am realistischten was das Thema comic angeht sieht sehr cool . Aus ich denke kräftige Farben spielen eine entscheidene Rolle beim Thema Comic . Aber die anderen Stile finde ich auch gut umgesetzt .


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (3. Juni 2004)

*todgesagte leben länger*

Hey,
danke für die Blumen  

Also, meiner einer war auch verblüfft, nochmal von diesem tatsächlich schon rund 3 Jahre alten Thread zu hören. Und ... ähm ... also, bin die letzten zwei Jahre tatsächlich was stiller geworden (so ein lästiges Druck- und Medientechnik-Studium raubt mir die Zeit), aber so seit rund zwei Monaten bin ich wieder aktiver geworden und helfe, wo ich kann


----------



## ComicBookGuy (3. Juni 2004)

Ich hab hier mal im Forum nach anderen "Foto zu Comic" lösungen gesucht und da war dieser shcon recht betagte Thread der einzige mit Vorschlägen und bunten Bildchen(bei anderen gabs Links, die z.T. nicht wirklich mehr funktionierten). Und da hab ich mir gedacht: Gibste mal dein´ Senf dazu für die Menschen im Jahre 2007.


----------



## Waterstorm (23. Juni 2004)

Hab mich auch mal daran probiert . Naja hab mich aber nur von dem Scharfzeichnen Filter  bedient sonst alles mit Brushes...


----------



## Roaster (23. Juni 2004)

Sieht wirklich schön aus.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## King Euro (24. Juni 2004)

@Sebastian Wramba
In diesem Fall finde ich das Alter egal, da er jetzt sehr verbessert wurde und dieses Problem ja öfter mal auftreten kann.


----------



## Clubkatze (24. Juni 2004)

Ach jaa...ich liebe den Zauberstab


----------



## Onkel Jürgen (24. Juni 2004)

*Flache Farben*

Also,

nach dem Vorbild von Clubkatze hab' ich mich auch noch mal dran gesetzt und folgendes zusammengeschustert:

Lab-modus: Farbkanäle  weichgezeichnet, Helligkeitskanal mit Gradation aufgehellt, dann Tontrennung und Staub u. Kratzer entfernen drauf angewand.

Darüber eine Graustufendatei des Bildes, welche ich mit dem Filter  "Fotokopie" in Konturen aufgelöst habe. Verrechnungsmodus: Multiplizieren. Das zaubert nachträglich wieder Kanten in das absichtlich flau gemachte Bild.


----------



## tobyaz (24. Juni 2004)

So das is von mir:


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (24. Juni 2004)

Da jetzt hier schon fast alle Filter und Einstellungsmöglichkeiten von Photoshop gepostet wurden, werde ich auch aus dem Grund, dass mir persönlich hier zu viel "geshowroomt" wird, diesen Thread schließen. Wer etwas dagegen hat, kann mir gern eine PM schreiben.

- fermé -


----------

